# Doxie Preamp Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## jesuscrisp (Oct 8, 2022)

@Robert, wouldn't it have been feasible to do the same pcb for all of them? They do look rather similar in topology looking at the mockup pcbs.


----------



## Robert (Oct 8, 2022)

jesuscrisp said:


> @Robert, wouldn't it have been feasible to do the same pcb for all of them? They do look rather similar in topology looking at the mockup pcbs.



Three of them are similar enough that it would be possible, the other two are not.

I figured it's just as easy to get a PCB designed for the specific project, then you don't have to cross reference a bunch of component values / add jumpers / omit components to get it right.  (That feels so sloppy to me)

I personally don't like "universal" PCBs... The Muffin is really the only one I've done that way because there are just so many variations with the exact same structure.

The boards are all the same cost so there's really no benefit to making them more complicated to assemble.

Of course if someone _wants _to adapt one PCB to the other (compatible) project they can, but it just seems like more of a hassle than getting the correct PCB to begin with.


----------

